# Necron Re-Paint (test monkey)



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I plan to re-paint my necron army once my Tsons climb to around 1000 points painted.

Here's the new scheme:

This is 90% of what the finished scheme will be. The white needs gloss varnish, the chest emblem is unpainted, and the mithril silver hightlights on the gauss flayer aren't done. (my mithril suffered the fate of all neglected GW paints)









Different lighting...









Back...









Side...









I just finished stripping the lord and pinning the "conversions" if you can even all them that. Just two necro-buddies, chillin out...









They'll also be getting snow bases (WOOT!) to match my Tsons.

Gimme a lil' feedback,

Troy


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I really like what you've done with him. The white looks sweet, mate. What additional colours might you use on your lord? Or, do you plan on keeping the white/green/metal only?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't help but feel that it needs something more. It is too stark looking to me, no real contrasting colour or perhaps just no colour at all beyond that on the gun and the eyes. I would suggest some kind of necron markings on the white areas just to break it up.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I think that _gloss_ varnish would ruin that nice white on him. 

Try two models, one with matte and one with gloss varnish.

But it looks nice!

As Wraith said, something else would make it pop. Perhaps gold or brassy Necron sigils upon his forehead, or shoulders, shoulder blades, or legs?

Oh, also--Paint that blade on the flayer a different color, like full mithril. Something to make it stand out.


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

I agree with The Wraithlord it needs some markings

I do like the scheme though dont think i've seen a white necron, the ones i've seen are all metallic colours. Makes a change to the normal necrons which is good.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

How about if they go for a dip? That may add some shading for some contrast.


----------



## Ternets (Feb 17, 2008)

To me its a welcome change from the overwhelming number of metallic necrons I've seen, but they do need something for a visual pop.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea, but pure white over a whole army will probably look a little bland. A few marking will help that. I though of doing this with a bone colour instead of white.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i would give them a _very_ watered down chesnut wash to give them a slightly aged look. other than that, i think thay look great!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

exactly how ive done my necrons, like a new race of better armoured necrons.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to keep the icy snowy feel throughout both of my armies. The idea being that the necrons and Tsons have been fighting each other on this ice world for a very longtime, and the necrons have decided to opt for a little camouflage. The joints in those pics are just straight boltgun metal, think I'm gonna try to washe em with badab black (love those washes) and then detail with mithril.

Also, to anyone who mentioned Mithril, I wanted to do it to start with, but my mithril died a horrible death. It was so bad I had to use a chisel to get it out of the pot. I'll be doing more painting tonight and I'll post pics then.


----------



## War-smith Steveo (Jun 13, 2008)

i would just like to show my nercon paint scheme.








as you can see i painted the green rods blue. i think it looks cooler.


----------

